# Oregon swap meet?



## fuzzyinpdx (Oct 1, 2020)

Is there anything going on around Portland this fall?


----------



## JRE (Oct 2, 2020)

Nothing planned that I know of but a couple friends of mine have been talking about trying to start something up.


----------



## JRE (Nov 5, 2020)

Update. We have secured a location in Kiezer Oregon. And will be setting a date soon


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 6, 2020)

JRE said:


> Update. We have secured a location in Kiezer Oregon. And will be setting a date soon



Anxiously waiting your next update !


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 26, 2020)

I wanna be a part of this swap meet!!


----------



## fuzzyinpdx (Dec 27, 2020)

Is that the truck museum?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 29, 2020)

The 1st meet, 2019, was a nice venue.  Same place?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 29, 2020)

Sonic_scout said:


> I wanna be a part of this swap meet!!



Bring some goods to pedal, or peddle!


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 29, 2020)

Where and when?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 29, 2020)

Sonic_scout said:


> Where and when?



See post #3


----------



## St.Peter (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm hoping the one in September still happens. This one is going to be towards the end of June in Salem/Keizer Oregon. Just waiting for the venue to verify the dates for me.


----------

